# Kali de Leon



## CiNcO dOsE (Oct 15, 2003)

has anybody heard of or familiar with Kali de Leon?!  any thoughts/comments/praise etc..  about it!?


----------



## warder (Oct 15, 2003)

I have trained with Guru Jun Del Leon on several occasions. he has become a mentor to my teacher over the last few years. I cant say enough about the style or the quality of the instruction. He is one of the best living kali practicioners and instructors around. We train with him every three months,and I went to the Kali De Leon Summer training camp this year. If you have any specific questions please feel free to ask.
Fred Warder


----------



## Cuentada (Oct 15, 2003)

Guro Jun de Leon is a main propagator of FMA in Ontario. He has his own methodology as well as a solid Pekiti-Tirsia background.
If you're used to bigger classes then it might suit you. I'm more of a train at the park/basement/yard kinda guy with a smaller group. The curriculum is very structured and the students are skillful.....but it takes a good teacher, which Guro Jun is.


----------

